
Lucid Motors beats Tesla with 9.9-second quarter mile becoming fastest EV sedan - sizzle
https://techcrunch.com/2020/09/02/in-ego-battle-lucid-motors-claims-to-beat-tesla-with-9-9-second-quarter-mile/
======
akadruid1
It launches very smooth and level in that video, compared to a fossil fuel
vehicle of similar performance like the Dodge Demon

